# Motobecane Tandem Question...



## HARPO (Nov 6, 2018)

I know of someone selling this bike...but I have no clue as to age and neither does he. If I buy it, it would be to flip it (_tried riding one I owned way back with my wife and one ride ended in me selling it_). Any idea as to age and value? These are his photos, so thanks for any info you guys have.


----------



## juvela (Nov 6, 2018)

-----

wrt dating -

We are in the second half of the 1970's here.

That is when these tigre stripe transfers and this head emblem with the single peg in the centre of the back launched.

Later than that the machine would be differently kitted.

Guess: MCMLXXVII

It appears the bicycle's wheel rims are Rigida SUPERCHROMIX.

They will exhibit a small diamond symbol near the name with a two digit number inside.

This is the year of manufacture.





1979 U.S. market catalogue page (closest found) -




-----


----------



## HARPO (Nov 6, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> wrt dating -
> 
> ...


----------



## juvela (Nov 6, 2018)

-----

Bonjour Monsieur Frederic,

Doublets usually a slow/tough sell.

Then there be the space they take up until they elect to roll out the door...

Two plusses here: major well known marque, mixte stoker.

-----


----------



## HARPO (Nov 6, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Bonjour Monsieur Frederic,
> 
> ...




With Summer long gone, this would really eat up a lot of space untill next year. PASS on this one...but thanks for your help Roger!


----------

